# Snake in the grass.



## tropicbreeze (Apr 20, 2012)

Yesterday morning just as I was about ready to go to work there was a ruckus out the back yard. Thought it was some Butcherbirds and Crows having a stouch. Until I noticed the Butcherbirds were dive bombing something on the ground. Turned out to be this large Olive Python, well over 2 metres. I opened the store room door and a cupboard so it could shelter. But it didn't seem to be able to see clearly. It kept coming towards me checking me out with its tongue. I suspect it was going into skin shedding and it's vision was already a bit unclear. The eyes didn't look too bad but the skin was looking a bit 'ratty'. I had to head for work so didn't hang around. It started to move off into some longer grass so probably never made it into the storeroom.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 20, 2012)

What a cool find  thanks for sharing the pics  I love Olive Pythons


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (Apr 20, 2012)

What a gorgeous find. I'd do anything to find some visitors like that in my yard but it's a bit hard when they're always being scared away by the two dogs. At least they bark at instead of kill other animals that come into our yard.... :|


----------



## Skeptic (Apr 20, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## Jande (Apr 20, 2012)

Aww you're so lucky. I've never seen a wild olive before. Thanks for sharing some pics.


----------



## tropicbreeze (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks for the comments. I really like Ollies too. This one was a decent size and looked healthy/well fed. Although they're fairly common here I've only seen one other that was a bit bigger than this one. Just wish they'd hang around a bit more.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 29, 2012)

hey we dont see many wild olive pics around here,and you get them in your yard! good spot to live you must get a variety of herps coming through your yard


----------

